# Now you can drip and drive



## zadiac (31/1/15)

Getting one of these for sure

http://innokin.com/index.php/en/product-listings/product/14-ucan-v2-0

Here is a better review than the one in the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (31/1/15)

Not sure about dripping and driving, but these really are the best for indestructible on-the-go juice carry. Used mine extensively before finally switching to Reo.


----------



## andro (31/1/15)

Is indestructible. I had few . Now only one because sold the rest. If u google it u can find people that transform it into a mini mech


----------



## zadiac (31/1/15)

Yeah, the "drip and drive" was a joke.


----------

